# Spray wax, your preferences



## Civic233

anybody else here a fan of spray waxes? 

What do you use, and why?


----------



## Yellow Dave

Meguiars ultimate quik wax

But I generally use carpro reload for a spray on wipe off protectant.


----------



## Bulkhead

Not a wax but Prima's Hydro Max is an awesome product. It's a shame they're only really known for Amigo as the Hydro range, Nero and Infinity are all excellent products.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Pinnacle Spray wax is my go to.Prima above is superb and smells great like strawberry milkshake.


----------



## GleemSpray

Have used AutoGlym Express Wax (AquaWax) for the last couple of years as a drying aid and really like it. Its usually good for a couple of weeks durability, although it can be gone in a week if the weather is grim.

Recently tried Sonax BSD for the first time and loved the beading and shine, although its slightly glassy and artificial looking.

Last week tried BSD mixed 50:50 with Express Wax and i really like it - slippier and slicker to work with than BSD and its a lovely brilliant, yet slightly soft, shine with a little more depth, i think. You still get the immense beading of BSD and even at this stage, I can tell it will be far more durable than Express Wax alone.

You can kind-of see its a mix of sealant and proper wax.


----------



## Bigpikle

Never gets much air time any more but you really MUST try Optimum Car Wax (OCW) as it leaves the most insane slick finish and a super wet gloss. I have tried dozens and dozens of products over the years and whenever I want the best look I always reach for this  Even better over a layer of Opti Seal an hour before :thumb: 

Doesnt bead like BSD though sadly but you can do a 1-step clay and wax with it as it makes a superb clay lube and then just buff the residue and you're done


----------



## cargainz

I'm not a fan of spray waxes as (just my opinion) a QD provides more advantages/uses over a spray wax. Having said that some spray waxes are narrowing the gap with QDs as they almost contain the same stuff e.g. Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer vs Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. This is just an opportunity for the customer to buy more stuff when they almost do the same thing. (I can't imagine someone getting both Meguiars UQW and UQD).

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/ultimate-quik-detailer-650ml

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/ultimate-quik-wax-450ml

A traditional spray wax (if there is such a word) would mostly contain wax (synthetic or carnauba etc) and top up wax or be used to apply a quick coat (although durability is not the best for spray waxes without polymers).

For example Optimum Car Wax which Bigpikle has mentioned contains Carnauba and sealant polymers (but no cleaning ability). So for me instead of getting OCW I would get BSD as I can use it as a drying aid and to top protection.


----------



## cheekymonkey

BSD is a sealant


----------



## cargainz

cheekymonkey said:


> BSD is a sealant


So is a spray wax (several examples in my post above) that contains sealant polymers a spray wax then? A carnauba spray wax is not going to be very durable on its own (so it needs a "boost").


----------



## cheekymonkey

I thought you was classing BSD as a QD, with the bit about no cleaning ability of OCW. Dont see how a spray wax that contains a good amount of natural wax can be classed as a sealant. Having used OCW in the past, it most definitely a wax and not a sealant. A spray wax is not all about durability, theres more to it then just that


----------



## MAUI

cheekymonkey said:


> I thought you was classing BSD as a QD, with the bit about no cleaning ability of OCW. Dont see how a spray wax that contains a good amount of natural wax can be classed as a sealant. Having used OCW in the past, it most definitely a wax and not a sealant. A spray wax is not all about durability, theres more to it then just that


It's the only spray wax that has 2 UV patent (US).


----------



## tosh

Another vote for Optimum Car Wax (OCW); been using it for 10 years, never lets me down

Easy on, easy off, leaves a lovely carnauba glow that lasts until the next wash. 

I'm sure there are polymers in the spray, as that's what Optimum is all about, and it really doesn't matter whether it's a wax or Sealant or both; it's a great LSP. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

not a big fan of spray waxes but do like 
pinnacles
wax addicts
OCW


----------



## Bigpikle

cargainz said:


> For example Optimum Car Wax which Bigpikle has mentioned contains Carnauba and sealant polymers (but no cleaning ability). So for me instead of getting OCW I would get BSD as I can use it as a drying aid and to top protection.


OCW is MUCH more versatile than BSD (and I have used that a lot as well). OCW is ideally used as a drying aid, can be used to buff off residues from any Optimum polishes to give an LSP in the same step, and is a perfect clay lube, for a 1-step clay and wax as I mentioned. You can use it in sun and on hot panels as well, which you cant do with BSD.... Its not grabby and leaves the slickest surface of any product anywhere.


----------



## bradleymarky

Heard good things about waxaddict fo'show


----------



## sm81

tosh said:


> Another vote for Optimum Car Wax (OCW); been using it for 10 years, never lets me down
> 
> Easy on, easy off, leaves a lovely carnauba glow that lasts until the next wash.
> 
> I'm sure there are polymers in the spray, as that's what Optimum is all about, and it really doesn't matter whether it's a wax or Sealant or both; it's a great LSP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 months durability... nope:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

bradleymarky said:


> Heard good things about waxaddict fo'show


Its very nice, dont think you will be disappointed


----------



## steelghost

I'm liking Auto Glanz Smooth Velvet at the moment.


----------



## A&J

Anyone here used Serious Performance Spray wax??? Any good?


----------



## tosh

sm81 said:


> 5 months durability... nope:lol:


Never said it would last that long

Durability is based on environment; garage queen, yes; California car, yes; daily driver, no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave

cargainz said:


> I'm not a fan of spray waxes as (just my opinion) a QD provides more advantages/uses over a spray wax. Having said that some spray waxes are narrowing the gap with QDs as they almost contain the same stuff e.g. Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer vs Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. This is just an opportunity for the customer to buy more stuff when they almost do the same thing. (I can't imagine someone getting both Meguiars UQW and UQD).
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/ultimate-quik-detailer-650ml
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/ultimate-quik-wax-450ml
> 
> A traditional spray wax (if there is such a word) would mostly contain wax (synthetic or carnauba etc) and top up wax or be used to apply a quick coat (although durability is not the best for spray waxes without polymers).
> 
> For example Optimum Car Wax which Bigpikle has mentioned contains Carnauba and sealant polymers (but no cleaning ability). So for me instead of getting OCW I would get BSD as I can use it as a drying aid and to top protection.


I have and use both megs UQW and UQD. Both are different in feel, use, finish and durability. I use them for different things, just like a lot of QD's as they can be very different


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> Anyone here used Serious Performance Spray wax??? Any good?


Love it A&J:argie: seriously good QD in my eyes so much that I have near enough 8 litres of it. It comes in a concentrate form and with a measuring cup this will make up to 1litre of QD with only 65ml of concentrate.

It is super glossie as well and very easy to use, checkout serious performance I think the offer is still on mate:thumb:


----------



## Forsh

tosh said:


> ...that lasts until the next wash.





sm81 said:


> 5 months durability... nope:lol:





tosh said:


> Never said it would last that long


That depends... :lol: maybe you did? maybe you didn't? :detailer:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chongo said:


> Love it A&J:argie: seriously good QD in my eyes so much that I have near enough 8 litres of it. It comes in a concentrate form and with a measuring cup this will make up to 1litre of QD with only 65ml of concentrate.
> 
> It is super glossie as well and very easy to use, checkout serious performance I think the offer is still on mate:thumb:


Think you got the spray wax and QD mixed up buddy:thumb:


----------



## A&J

chongo said:


> Love it A&J:argie: seriously good QD in my eyes so much that I have near enough 8 litres of it. It comes in a concentrate form and with a measuring cup this will make up to 1litre of QD with only 65ml of concentrate.


Not the QD...I was asking about the spray carnauba wax http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,119,toView_1070.html


----------



## cargainz

cheekymonkey said:


> Think you got the spray wax and QD mixed up buddy:thumb:


You have your own wires crossed buddy. Using your own line of thinking then OCW is not a spray wax as it contains sealant polymers. 

Using the same "cheekymonkey" thinking then there are hardly "true spray waxes" then.

Cheeky what do you do for a living? Argue in Court all day lol? Make sure there is consistency in your arguments though.


----------



## ollienoclue

I've got BSD, BH double speed wax and a can of chemical guys Hybrid V7, in addition to a part can of autosmart wax.

I don't think you can beat a decent bit of waxing once every so often, use the other stuff the rest of the time.


----------



## Simonrev

I've just got some Zymol Field Glaze which is a spray wax ... used it today after the wash and very easy on / off and lovely slick finish and great shine


----------



## tosh

Forsh said:


> That depends... :lol: maybe you did? maybe you didn't? :detailer:


Yes of course; took a while for me to work that out...

Lasts 2 weeks for me; It's one of those products that you top up after every wash. It literally takes 5 mins to go around the car.

I remember doing a mates car with OCW and there was still some protection a couple of months later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

Can't go wrong With Optimum Car Wax. Was a big favourite on here a few years ago.


----------



## davidcraggs

Where do people buy OCW? Everywhere I've looked it's currently out of stock...


----------



## A&J

tosh said:


> Lasts 2 weeks for me; It's one of those products that you top up after every wash. It literally takes 5 mins to go around the car.
> 
> I remember doing a mates car with OCW and there was still some protection a couple of months later.


In my experience it lasted 6-8 weeks max. But my car sits outside 24/7. 6-8 weeks is plenty as it can be used as a drying aid and also as a wash. I sometimes just add 5-10ml of OCW in my ONR bucket and it creates a easier and slicker wash and I add protection as I wash.

Do that every other week or once a month and its enough. Dont need longer lasting protection than that.

Ive also experimented and added some OCW to my ONR QD dillution. Also works great.


----------



## mangove21

AF glisten. Unrivalled gloss in my opinion 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

CarChem Quick Wax is very good :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

cargainz said:


> *Cheeky what do you do for a living?*
> 
> I'm a professional idiot magnet:thumb:


----------



## lukeyz

Sonax BSD for quickness

But I will probably get slated for saying this... Megs Tech Wax 2.0 (liquid version) always gives me great results (Red car)


----------



## Bigpikle

lukeyz said:


> Sonax BSD for quickness
> 
> But I will probably get slated for saying this... Megs Tech Wax 2.0 (liquid version) always gives me great results (Red car)


Agree NXT 2.0 has a lovely paint darkening effect and is sooooo easy to use as well - just not a spray!


----------



## beatty599

Waxaddict Fo'Show spray wax best wax I've used, actually use it over hardwaxes from the likes of autofinesse (all their range) and dodo juice (their lower range)


----------



## Moet1974

Quite like Fo'Show gives a nice glow and super easy to use. No.1 spot must go to PA Rapidwaxx. You go from the puzzlement of a greenish snot liquid smelling of solvent with bits in it to the amazement of the bling it brings to the paint. Pricey but worth every penny in my book! :thumb:


----------



## tosh

lukeyz said:


> Sonax BSD for quickness
> 
> But I will probably get slated for saying this... Megs Tech Wax 2.0 (liquid version) always gives me great results (Red car)


That was all the rage when it came out; very good product

If you love it, keep using it, they have the Detailer big bottles of it under a different name (synthetic sealant?)

Does it still come with the big purple foam applicator?

Edit: I believe it's this
But that price isn't right... cheaper buying NXT and it's the same product 
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/synthetic-sealant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaro V

Just tried the most recent version of OCW and was very impressed with the gloss, slickness and ease of use. I had a gallon of the old version and was never a big fan of it, but the new formula was almost a night and day difference. I'll be using this a lot more often.


----------



## tosh

What happened to the Megs NXT Spray Wax? Do they not sell it in the UK any more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigpikle

Yaro V said:


> Just tried the most recent version of OCW and was very impressed with the gloss, slickness and ease of use. I had a gallon of the old version and was never a big fan of it, but the new formula was almost a night and day difference. I'll be using this a lot more often.


its great stuff isnt it  Just watch out for hot panels as that can cause a little smearing, but used as a drying aid its awesome!


----------



## Yaro V

Bigpikle said:


> its great stuff isnt it  Just watch out for hot panels as that can cause a little smearing, but used as a drying aid its awesome!


Yes! First time was in a cool garage but I plan on trying it as a drying aid next!!


----------



## Bigpikle

Yaro V said:


> Yes! First time was in a cool garage but I plan on trying it as a drying aid next!!


just remember less is very much more with all Opt products. I just love the insane slickness this stuff gives and it lasts as well.

If you're an ONR user then people have added a small amount to the ONR wash solution and made a wash and wax - its what led to the development of the ONRW&W product in the first place. Personally I prefer the drying aid method.

If you use any Opt polishes or AIOs then use the spray wax to remove all the final residues and add an LSP all in one step. You can also use it as a brilliant clay lube and after claying the panel just buff the residue and you're all done.

If you want more beading then mix in a little BSD.....


----------



## c87reed

I've used Auto Finesse Glisten on a couple of occasions, on the basis that it was suitable for the matte black paint that I had on my Triumph Street Triple R.


----------



## manor

Orchard Perfection is one of my favourites. The beading of Sonax BSD is insane, but I dislike the tacky/sticky feeling. 

Next out to try is a 1:20 diluted CarPro Ech2o, but it can't be called a spray wax i guess...


----------



## sean ryan

I use Megs D156 I rate it higher than (OCW) it doesn't smear it beads far better ease of use is far better it's cheaper you can use it as a drying aid it's easier to get etc etc


----------



## tosh

Megs D156 is the trade version of Ultimate Quik Wax; same product different smell (so you can try a small bottle before getting a gallon)

Yes it's very good and works well on interiors for a quick wipe down as well. 

If you like BSD, Sonax also do a Spray Wax called High Speed Wax or Speed Protect (same product)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eddmeister

Autoglym aqau wax - easy & great gloss, low durability.
Autoglanz smooth velvet - brilliant gloss, high durability almost sealant like.


----------



## sean ryan

tosh said:


> If you like BSD, Sonax also do a Spray Wax called High Speed Wax or Speed Protect (same product)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the difference between the 2 is Speed Protect the trade version of High Speed Wax?


----------



## ronwash

PolishAngel makes brilliant spray wax.


----------

